# "No communication" blinking on hand held Fisher controller



## cycleman (Feb 6, 2011)

I have had the problem with HT plow since 2010. Fisher even sent me a new controller the first year. Still have the problem of controller losing communication at times. I stop, then can raise plow and then it works again. Other times I see it blinking when I am just plowing. I am on my third new handheld thinking that was the problem, the plow module has been replaced twice (fast blinking, replaced and works for a while), put in new truck battery, changed hydraulics. Just yesterday it started blinking intermittently again. I will try the spreading prongs on controller connection. Then wondering if need to replace harness - plow control 3 solenoid or snowplow battery cable, or truck side cable. Obviously some electrical problem.


----------



## cycleman (Feb 6, 2011)

I was told by someone that first option is truck side cable. What do others think???


----------

